# Slide Room Problem



## Mattice (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a 2013 Winnebago Adventurer 35P.  It's a nice coach but.  Had numerous issues but the latest is the Electric slide on the drivers side (the biggest one) gave us fits.  A bracket at the motor assembly broke and waited weeks for the manufacturer to figure out that they needed to change motors on both ends of the slide to make it go in and out properly.  Has anyone else had issues with the Winnebago Electric Slides?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Mattice,  I had to replace the slide motor on my HR but it only has one motor.  Dont understand why they would need to change both motors.  Seems like having 2 motors would present problems to me.   Let us know what you find.


----------

